# What are your biggest guitar turn ons?



## BoredomKills (Jan 10, 2013)

I found the "guitar hang ups" thread interesting so... Here we are. Sorry if a thread like this has been made before.

Here's mine:
-White pickups in a white or black guitar.
-Single bridge pup guitars
-Hardtails
-Neckthroughs
-Bound necks and headstocks
-Natural body binding or Pearloid Binding
-Carved top superstrats (RGA's/Horizons)
-Non 24 fret LP style guitars

POST 'EM!


----------



## Swyse (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine:
Ibanez brand


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 10, 2013)

>Satin or unfinished neck (the best is still EBMM's)
>Sparkling finishes - EBMM's Barolo being the best as well, others incl. Misha's Jackson CS, Stef's ESP CS
>Direct mounted pups (exception: PRS)
>Blank fretboards !


----------



## Michael T (Jan 10, 2013)

Mahogany
 Natural Finishes
 Ibanez logo
 Sabers
Thin neck


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have many, but I'll name the most appealing one: natural maple binding.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 10, 2013)

Edge or Lo pro trems =P


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Jan 10, 2013)

-Reversed head stocks
-Maple fretboards
-White guitars
-White pickups


----------



## The Dovahkiin (Jan 10, 2013)

mmmmmm reverse headstocks 
and H/S configuration


----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 10, 2013)

- reverse headstock
- quilt tops
- natural
- blue!
- gold hardware (in some cases)
- binding (in some cases)
- 24 fret
- Metal tone knobs 
- covered humbuckers
- block inlays or blank fretboards


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 11, 2013)

- All white guitars (finish, pickups, everything), especially those with maple fretboards.
- When they're paired with the right body finish, guitars with zebra pickups like so:





^  
- Lack of pickup rings
- Natural finish guitars
- Uniquely done burst finishes
- Bitchin' inlay work. 
- Non-pointy guitars. With the exception of a select few V shaped guitars.
- 24/27 frets. 
- Guitars that are JP Models.
- Most guitars that made by PRS, particularly SE models.
- Gold hardware, also when paired with the right finish (e.g. Misha's old Flamed Koa top BFR 7).


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 11, 2013)

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
1)





The way my 727 looks... so sleek and that hour glass figure... the finish is like really dark purple so unless the lighting is good it looks like a black guitar but instead of a blackblack it is kind of of black with hinted purple... IDK but it really revs my engines. 

2) I love when guitars are knobs and levers galore, i.e. My 727 has the switches that can cut the humbuckers in half to get single coils and when a guitar has a tone knob and a volume knob for each pickup and all those kinds of on board controls. 

3) Ebony fretboards

4) (lol edit can't believe I forgot) Reverse headstocks


----------



## Francis978 (Jan 11, 2013)

Reversed Headstocks
Natural Wood binding
Macassar Ebony fingerboards
Burled Maple tops, well, quilted, flamed, and spalted maple tops are beautiful too 
Fanned Frets
Fixed Bridges
Satin finishes
Thin Necks
Wenge Necks

just off the top of my head <3


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 11, 2013)

Walnut 
Semi-hollows/hollowbodies. I'm fond of certain solidbodies, but they're the exception rather than the rule.
Wide, smooth, comfortable necks... My 6er feels like such a toy these days. Much prefer the extra girth of an ERG, classical, or 5/6-string bass.
Hardtails!
Slotted headstocks 

EDIT: Forearm carve is always a plus.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 11, 2013)

- White guitars
- Cream binding
- Ebony fretboards
- Inlays that look good and aren't too busy 
- A good looking flamed maple top
- Black pickup covers 
- Neck through/Set through neck joints


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 11, 2013)

carved top. the more curvy, the better
singlecuts
24 frets
white guitars
minimal switches/toggles/knobs without sacrificing the necessary stuff


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 11, 2013)

Iceman bodies.
Explorer bodies.
3+4/4+3 headstocks.
Ebony fretboards.
Passive pick ups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)

Locking Trems
Alder, poplar, or ash bodies
Purple, green, or blue finishes
Les Paul or similar shapes
'67 V and Explorer shapes
Baritones. Especially on 7's (26.5+) and 8's (27+)
Maple and ebony boards
Subtle inlays; like dots, squares, trapezoids, and blank fretboards.

EDIT: 
Single pickup 
Humbucker bridge and single neck
Humbucker bridge and single middle


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 11, 2013)

The hang-ups thread is interesting as no matter how hard I tried, I can't list any major hang-ups that I would have. Sure I have certain preferances over others but at the end of the day, I really don't care about little details. I love playing guitars in general so I'll play anything, granted that they're built well (so no Ed Roman/Devries for me). 

I'm glad and extremely fortunate to be part of the Ibanez roster. They're a company that has something for everybody: super strats/teles, LP single/double cut shapes, hollowbodies/jazz boxes, wacky metal shapes, odd retro shapes, acoustics, basses, 7/8 strings... All that suits me just fine. I'll play them all.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 11, 2013)

Jason_Clement said:


> Iceman bodies.
> Explorer bodies.
> 3+4/4+3 headstocks.
> Ebony fretboards.
> Passive pick ups.



Oddly enough, for whatever reason I don't really like Iceman bodies when on a 6 string. On an ERG however, I love them. Most especially Fredrik Thornendal's 8.


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 11, 2013)

- Ebony fretboard
- Neckthrough
- Multipiece necks and reinforcements
- Passives without rings
- Various baritone scales
- XJumbo frets, stainless steel a big plus
- Right now for what could be a limited time: yellow flamed and quilted maple.

Very basic specs, really. They could be subject to change at any time, though. Funny thing is, I'm looking at a guitar that's anything but these specs aside from the neck.

EDIT: No inlays as well. One of the most important turn ons actually.
ANOTHER EDIT: Only volume and a pickup switch for electronics.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 11, 2013)

-"BC Rich" on the headstock
-Neck-Thru
-String-Thru body
-Fixed bridges or Kahler Hybrid Trems (because I can use it as a fixed bridge or a trem)
-Widow headstocks (a lot of people hate them, but I LOVE them!)
-25.5"+ scale length, 24+ frets
-Ebony fretboards
-Trans Red finishes with quilt maple tops
-Black/Red bevels or Red/Black bevel finish
-Warlock, Speed V, JR V or Beast V bodies
-Minimal controls


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 11, 2013)

Superstrats with two passive humbuckers & direct-mounted (i hate pickup rings on superstrats with a passion )
24 frets & minimalist inlays/blank fretboards
Floating vintage-style tremolo (Musicman JP-style/SynchroniZR-style trems) & locking tuners
1 volume knob, 1 tone knob & 3-way toggle switch


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 11, 2013)

- More than 2 knobs (I love knobs, you got a problem with that?)
- XJ frets
- Bolt-on construction
- 'Star' body shape (can be a Warrior, Ironbird, Xiphos, you get the idea)
- Tremolo of some sort (Kahler if possible but I'll take a Floyd too)
- H/S or H/H configuration 
- Active pickups

I'm an easy guy to please.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 11, 2013)

black or white guitars with colored pickups with matching binding and knobs plus black hardware
Quilt maple tops
Non-rosewood fretboards
Sparkle metallic paint with huge flakes


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 11, 2013)

-No pickup rings
-nat finish 
-woods like bubinga, wenge, swamp ash, ziricote, ebony, koa... just nicely figured woods.
-interesting, but not obnoxious color choices. Like some of these swirl finishes, I've noticed a nice neon color and black or a metallic silver, or just a dark, contrasting color looks beautiful.
-Either no markers, or interesting markers. Dot markers turn me off.
-Fanned frets. MMmmmm toasty
-Ebony fretboards. <3
-A nice comfy bridge. Hate when they're not comfy to rest your hand on.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 11, 2013)

*FIXED BRIDGE*

More than 24 frets
Bright colours
Sustainers
Kill switches


----------



## daniel_95 (Jan 11, 2013)

-Ebony fretboards
-Dirty ass Maple fretboards
-Hardtail bridges
-String through and neck through bodies.
-Transparent Black finishes
-Ibanez
-Stainless steel frets
-Stainless steel hardware
-Transparent Black again
-Quilted/Flamed Maple tops.
-Superstrat body shapes
-Ibanez, Tele and ESP headstocks.
-Guitars with a single humbucker in the bridge and killswitch to replace the pickup switch.
-Trans black with white pickups....mmm
-RGD-esque body contours for uber comfort/higher fret access.
-Extremely distracting and obnoxious fret markers.
-26.5" scale lengths and above.
-Mahogany bodies.


----------



## Curt (Jan 11, 2013)

Hipshot hardware
Dat BlacKat headstock 
Black hardware on tobacco/violin/sunset/all other traditional sunbursts
Zebra bobbins
Purple guitars
high end Bolt-On neck guitars
versatile electronics(Holy Diver/VHII or Rebel Yell set with coil splitting)
EBMM
Superstrats


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm suuuuuuuuper into B.C Rich





aha fuck, I wasn't serious, it's cool you're into them though ( person that liked)


Seriously though, I'm really digging archtops, I would have one if it weren't for the fret access/


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

I like vintage aesthetics, whether they're on models with a vintage pedigree of their own...



















...Or on guitars that are "new" designs with vintage aesthetics:


----------



## Curt (Jan 11, 2013)

What is that yellow guitar with the single humbucker?

Thing looks like a great punk guitar. haha


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

Curt said:


> What is that yellow guitar with the single humbucker?
> 
> Thing looks like a great punk guitar. haha


 
Italia Maranello Speedster.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

Speaking of vintage aesthetics, I also have a super gearboner for when a company mixes the features of two vintage designs.















What can I say? I like my guitar designs like I like my women: at least fifty years old.



Wait... what?


----------



## Rojne (Jan 11, 2013)

&#8226; Fat and Clear-finished necks (I need the grip!)
&#8226; Strat or Tele shapes, Modern or Vintage
&#8226; SSS or HSH pup-config
&#8226; Vintage-styled Tremolos
&#8226; Simple and Classy looking instruments

But in the end, the thing that matters most is.. Feel and Sound IMO!
If a guitar looks super nice but plays like shit I rather take the one who 
looks like shit and plays super nice!

Making a super deal in the end of the month.. can't wait!!!


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 11, 2013)

One humbucker
EMG's
Strats
Upside down strats
One volume
Jazzmasters
Fender headstocks
Cheap ESP's
Fixed bridges


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 11, 2013)

Lo pro or Hipshot style bridges
Flat fretboard radii 
Tall frets
Maple boards
7+ strings
Quilted or Birdseye maple anywhere


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

- cool shapes (Rhoads, Kelly, Warrior, Iceman, Star, Forest, and so on)
- neck-through
- ebony fingerboard
- baritone scales
- floyds
- figured tops
- PURRRRRRRRRPLE


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 11, 2013)

- Matte finishes
- Figured tops, especially walnut
- Carbon rods in the neck
- Maple fret boards
- Gaudy finishes. Anything bright purple, orange or green, and I'm all over it.


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2013)

When she rubs my nipples.



I like flat color without gloss... blue is the best.
Thin body.
Non super strat shape.
Light wood.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 11, 2013)

Anything that resembles an Ibanez RG
Tight sparkly finishes/natural finishes
HH with 5 way and coil tap
Maple necks with dark rosewood/ebony (or mahogany neck in the case of mahogany body)
Small dots/abalone dots/no dots

And of course, 

BASSWOOD 
BASSWOOD
BASSWOOD there I said it
(or mahogany) body

Awesome tones from BW <3


----------



## Fluxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Other configurations than 6 inline tuners on a headstock (3+3, 4+2, or sevenstring variants)
Passive pickups
Mahogany necks
Non-locking bridges, especially string-thru body hardtails.
Superstrat shapes, or derivations thereof.
Gold hardware on dark finishes
Zebra humbucker bobbins on light finishes, or natural finishes

KOA.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 11, 2013)

Butt seriously, any 7 string-strat with a natural-stain finish, 2 humbuckers, 3 way toggle switch, 1 volume and a fixed bridge!


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 11, 2013)

Clean or minimalist fretboards - love the look of an ornate inlay but don't love playing them. 

A great figured maple top with a deep colorful paint job. 

Unfinished exotic wood necks and Fretboards. We've been force fed Rosewood, maple and ebony for so long. Lots of cool alternatives that look great and perform just as well. 

Lots of BC Rich hate on this board? Love my Warlocks - nothing says metal like a pointy guitar IMO.


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Jan 11, 2013)

In no particular order:


reverse headstocks
 maple fretboards
 non-gloss necks (generally but not always, the JPXI for example feels great)
 good locking trems (e.g. Floyd, Edge II Pro)
 flatter radius fretboards (15" + feels most comfortable for me)
 SS frets
 H-H @ 22 frets or S-H @ 24 frets pup configuration
 coil tapping
it just has to feel right
These aren't must-haves but definitely piques my interest. Everything else can vary to keep things interesting. It all depends what the drawbacks are and the overall package of course.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 11, 2013)

-Tight wood grain on the fretboard
-Massive frets
-Fretboard radius of 12" or higher
-25.5"
-If it's for Rock/Metal, double locking floating trem & HH


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 11, 2013)

- H-S config
- Reverse headstock 
- Unfinished neck
- Maple fingerboard
- Either natural wood or a fr00ty Ibanez color
- No pickup rings
- Fixed bridge that isn't a TOM
- SS Jumbo frets
- 27 frets


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 11, 2013)

Most things made by Ken Lawrence.

Laundry list of fav. specs, not necessarily all on the same guitar though:
-Mahogany body
-Maple neck
-Maple top, or Koa, Redwood or spalted maple with black burst edges if specialty wood for top
-Ebony Fingerboard
-no inlays are nice, but inlays don't turn me off unless they are just stupid looking
-Floyd Rose or, even better, Edge Original Bridge
-tung oiled or satined neck
-double octave neck, or at least 22 frets....no 21 for me. 
-two humbuckers
-snow white with black fixin's 
-quilt top or sweet flamed top
-greenburst, purpleburst, redburst, blueburst, tigerburst, Fireburst, most-other-bursts (PRS finishes are my fav, followed by Reindeer blue from ESP )
-LED side markers and/or inlays
-2 volumes are sweet
-comfortable selector positioning 
-fast neck, not necessarily super thin, but I am okay with that
-stable neck that doesn't warble on tour

-AJH


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2013)

this is basically all of them in one guitar





good thing I have one...


fixed bridge
HH
fucking awesome flamed top
MIJ
Ibanez


----------



## ras1988 (Jan 11, 2013)

-Teles
-Arched/Carved tops
-Blue bursts
-Tubular quilt maple
-Mahogany or black limba bodies
-Figured Myrtlewood
-Spalt maple
-Ebony fingerboards
-Satin finished or oiled necks
-Rosewood necks
-Stainless steel frets
-Black Les Paul customs
-Really solid fixed bridge designs (hipshot or Hannes Schaller)
-Certain metallic finishes in grey and blue in particular do it for me
-PRS style trems


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 11, 2013)

Ibanez RG's
Les Paul Customs (especially the Silverburst ones out of the '70's)
Flat-ish necks.
Ibanez
H-H configuration
Fixed bridge
Blank maple boards
Ibanez
Basswood or Mahogany bodies 
7+ strings
Lastly, Ibanez.


I think I've developed an unhealthy addiction to Ibanez. 


EDIT: I almost forgot, Explorers.


----------



## J7string (Jan 11, 2013)

Maple boards
Dense woods (mahogany, ash, walnut, etc.)
Hollow bodies (picky on aesthetics, I like PRS and Myka hollows)
25.5-26.5" scale
Piezo bridges
Tall frets (Go big or go home)
24 frets
Curly maple tops and necks
In some cases, quilted maple tops 
Natural satin finishes (on mahogany)
PURPLE


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 11, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...Or on guitars that are "new" designs with vintage aesthetics:



Technically this isn't a new design, it's a copy of an old Mosrite. Still want one though. 




Grand Moff Tim said:


> Speaking of vintage aesthetics, I also have a super gearboner for when a company mixes the features of two vintage designs.



Does this count?






Bottom half is a V, top half an Explorer...

Or what about my famous creation, the Tele-Rhoads:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 11, 2013)

Teles and Explorers, but I like my Teles to be different from normal (although I do want I white Tuxedo style tele with an OFR).
Blue Bursts
Dragon Bursts
Maple Boards
Highly Figured Boards
Bubinga
Purple Finished and Gold Hardware


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 11, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> this is basically all of them in one guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one too, in Black Onyx


----------



## Force (Jan 11, 2013)

Jacksons........................




Also: maple boards (especially w/black sharkies & binding)
warlocks, ironbirds, Vs, kellys, warriors, dinkys, soloists
BC Rich batwing hs
EMGs
p'up rings
black hardware
trems
bright colours & graphics


----------



## Viginez (Jan 11, 2013)

superstrat
tremolo
ebony/maple
direct mounted pickups
reversed headstock


----------



## dshea19 (Jan 11, 2013)

Roasted/baked maple necks and fretboards.
Jumbo stainless frets
10-14 compound radius fretboards
No pickup rings
Locking tuners
Black speed knobs


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## wakjob (Jan 11, 2013)

Something about this turns me on.






And for some reason it only works if she is better than me.


----------



## PureImagination (Jan 11, 2013)

White guitars with maple boards


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ebony boards
24.75" scale when playing in the E standard to D standard range
26.5" or longer for lower tunings
One pickup one volume layout
Satin black finishes
neck through
thin, comfortable necks


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 11, 2013)

-2 humbucker
-volume and TONE controls
-bolt on
-3/3,3/4,4/3,4/4 headstocks
-non les paul shapes
-unfinished neck
-damien elite/stagemaster 7 neck profile and thickness
-25.5+ scale


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Technically this isn't a new design, it's a copy of an old Mosrite.


 
Yeah, the Mosrite Ventures model. In my head, though I know that _technically_ is a vintage design, it's not one of the "classics" in my head. Read: Gibson, Fender, or Gretsch .




BucketheadRules said:


> Does this count?
> 
> Bottom half is a V, top half an Explorer...


 
It _used to_ count. I do still occasionally see one that I like well enough, but most of the MLs on the market these days have a decidedly non-vintage aesthetic to them, what with all the spikes and points and "metal" paintjobs, thanks to Dean's exploitation of you-know-who.



BucketheadRules said:


> Or what about my famous creation, the Tele-Rhoads:


 
Would play; doesn't count. It's vintage aesthetic, so I like, but the aesthetic is on a non-vintage body, so it doesn't meet the parameters set forth .


----------



## Fiction (Jan 11, 2013)

Heels and a nice behind.


----------



## Blastoise (Jan 11, 2013)

There's nothing sexier on a guitar than some white binding around a gloss black finish..


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 11, 2013)

Music man JPXI's and Rosewood BFR's are what i mainly look for in a guitar.


----------



## Blackbog3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Turn ons
Finish- Natural or White
Fretboard- Ebony
-->Hardtail<--
Passive pickups.
wood binding 
Satin or unfinished necks.

I'm easy to please.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 11, 2013)

groovemasta said:


> I'm suuuuuuuuper into B.C Rich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, just a fanboy outing a hater.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mega-Mads said:


>



NJ Deluxe Warbeast?


----------



## will_shred (Jan 11, 2013)

-Guitars with nothing more than an oil finish made with beautiful woods. 
-Kahlers
-Passive pickups
-Locking tuners 
-compound radius 
-Perfect frets. Cannot stress enough how picky I am about frets. 
-Jackson USA 

the most amazing guitar I've ever played hands down was a Jackson CS king V.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jan 12, 2013)

-Maple fretboards (though I own none)
-Passive pup routes w/out puprings (in 7s)
-Black hardware (I just hate chrome)
-Slim necks (thank you Ibanez, for existing)


----------



## Dayn (Jan 12, 2013)

Purple.
White.
Purple.
Silver.
Purple.
White.
Purple.


----------



## gunch (Jan 12, 2013)

-Super strat, tele or LP bodies
-Direct mount pickups
-Low profile hardtail bridges like hipshot or gotoh, recessed string-thru TOMs
-Satin stains/natural finishes
-Gloss solid color finishes 
-Carved or radiused tops
-Ergonomic heels/bolt on joints
-Satin necks
-Offset dot inlays/ no inlays
-24.75" scale length
-HH or HS pickup configs
-Multi-laminate necks (Mayones)
-4+2 headstocks

I'm not picky when it comes to tonewoods or construction methods because they all have their applications


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Jan 12, 2013)

strat styles, floyd roses, humbuckers.


bonuses are 24 fret, neck through, mahogany


rich


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 12, 2013)

Biggest turn on? This,


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Biggest turn on? This,



Blasphemy!


----------



## budda (Jan 12, 2013)

A well built instrument at a reasonable cost.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Neck thru
passive pickups
dual hum or hss
ofr
ebony or maple board
alder body

I'm pretty easy to please.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 12, 2013)

Jacksons.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 13, 2013)

-Candy apple red finishes w/ maple fretboards and chrome hardware.
- Jet black Ebony fingerboards
-Mother of pearl 
- Dark brown rosewood
- Traditional shapes or Shapes based off of traditional shapes
- Thin Necks
-Flatter radiuses
-Low Action


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jan 13, 2013)

- 5+ piece neck stripes on a neck-through
- Tung oil finishes of any kind
- Natural body finishes
- black hardware
- burst finishes of any kind
- TOM bridges that are set _really_ deep in the guitar (Carvin TOM = turn-on, Schecter TOM = turn off)
- Minimalist dot markers (one at the twelfth or none at all, ideally)

Most importantly, individual coil taps (a la Carvin guitars) I love blending a bridge single coil with a neck humbucker on clean tones, and I can't do this with a traditional one-pot coil tap without some modification.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jan 13, 2013)

Candy, matte, or natural finishes.
Carved tops.
Maple or ebony fretboards.
Stainless steel frets.
Directly mounted humbuckers.
Pickup covers.
Hardtail bridges.
Extended scale lengths.
Rediculously beautiful inlays, or blank fretboards.
<3


----------



## phugoid (Jan 13, 2013)

I like a guitar that fights back a little. High action, med-heavy strings (nothing too crazy). I like to give the strings a good jab and not hear any buzz.

Natural finishes
Hard tail bridge
Lower-output passive pickups
Simple electronics, less knobs/buttons
Wide, flat, skinny necks


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 13, 2013)

phugoid said:


> I like a guitar that fights back a little. High action, med-heavy strings (nothing too crazy). I like to give the strings a good jab and not hear any buzz.
> 
> Natural finishes
> Hard tail bridge
> ...



This. +1


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 13, 2013)

Man, I was reading this thread as "biggest turn offs."  I was thinking "You people hate EVERYTHING."

-A nice neck joint
-Ebony fretboards
-Medium and bigger frets
-Flamed/Quilted Maple
-Humbuckers
-H-S pickup configuration


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jan 13, 2013)

Pearl redburst, and boobs behind them.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 14, 2013)

P90's!!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 14, 2013)

Sick headstocks
24 frets
bound neck/headstock (sometimes body)
Satin black finish


----------



## whiskey5 (Jan 22, 2013)

and


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Jan 22, 2013)

Fancy binding and inlays ..
Burl tops
solid rosewood necks or similar are a instant yes


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 22, 2013)

Chunky necks kinda SRV like, burst finishes mainly 3 tone, tobacco, or silver. and the burst applies to older shapes more so then anything like gibson or fender shapes.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 22, 2013)

I left out that I prefer set necks and neck troughs over bolt ons.


----------



## grogarage (Jan 22, 2013)

what turns me on?

-reversed headstock
-simple electronics (1 vol, 1 selector)
-blank ebony or maple fretboard
-10-52 strings
-flame maple top on mahogany
-that the guitar resonate real good unpluged
-passive pickups
-body and neck binding

But over all, the way each components work in unisson to be more than the sum of it's parts


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 22, 2013)

Koa everything, Body and neck,
Ebony board,
The biggest frets you can find,
locking tuners,
TOM- string through
6-7 strings 
triple creme binding,
SD/ BKP
Low output pickups (More clarity)
NO pickup rings,
and maple boards and necks.


----------



## larry (Jan 22, 2013)

everything seen here...


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 22, 2013)

budda said:


> A well built instrument at a reasonable cost.



Seconded....can't beat value for money.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 22, 2013)

No fret markers.


----------



## Kaamraan (Jan 22, 2013)

Functionally:
Well balanced bodies
Comfortable fixed bridges (not TOM)
Skinny, but comfortable necks
25.5" scale
Passive pickups (HSH, HSS, or even HS)
Versatile wiring options
Simplicity
Relatively light bodies
Sculpted neck joints of any sort
Good upper-fret access
Nicely finished fret ends
MIJ

Visually:
Maple fretboards
Matching headstocks
Direct-mount pickups/pickguards (I hate pickup rings unless they're cream)
Fancy tops 
Reversed headstocks (though I don't really love using them)
Interesting bursts
Blue guitars
5-piece necks
Fretboard and headstock binding
Teles

That functional list is way more important than the visual one though


----------



## MikeH (Jan 22, 2013)

Flat finishes on flamed/quilted maple
White finishes with black and gold hardware
Oiled natural wood
Satin necks
Multi-ply (5+) necks
Reversed headstocks
Abalone (flame shield activated)


----------



## Stricken (Jan 22, 2013)

EVERYTHING seen here. ESP Horizon FR-27.

-Pointy/"Super Strat" shape
-Floyd
-Binding (on neck at least)
-6 inline headstock
-Humbucker in the bridge, SC-sized in the neck (or none preferred)


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 24, 2013)

8-strings 
Lundgren Custom Pickups
Single-cut
All ebony(body, neck, fretboard, headstock) 
Stabilized colored buckeye burl veneer
Hardtail 
30 inch scale
Multi-scale
No inlays 
No side dots
Piezo 
MIDI Ghost system 

*Thinking of half fretless/ half scalloped. Working out a custom. Not sure if it would be worth it*
Peace.


----------



## Blackwinged (Jan 24, 2013)

-White guitars with black body binding (or other way round)
-Reversed headstocks
-Bound ebony fretboards and sharkfins! \m/
-24.75 scale (odd, but...)
-Passive pups
-Ibanez/Jackson/Gibson logo
-Vintage stratocasters and LP's <3


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jan 26, 2014)

Purple
Prominent flame maple
White guitars with maple fretboards 
Telecasters
Semi hollow les Paul's with one f hole 
Matte black 
Pale moon ebony
Unusual but not too wild body shapes
Purpleburst I.e prs torero


----------



## J7string (Jan 26, 2014)

1. Ornate woods: Black Limba, Macassar Ebony, Curly Maple, Claro Walnut, etc...

2. Burst finishes. I mean... regular colors are okay, and doing the black stain before the color trick is neat... but when you burst a color and make it a really popping 3D, that makes me moist.

3. Color Scheme. When things just match up perfectly. Purple, black, and gold. Um... Koa, Mahogany, and Ebony... When things just hit together visually, it's a pretty ....ing awesome thing.

4. Boutique pickups. Lollar, Bartolini, etc... Or when companies take it upon themselves to design their own pickups to achieve a tonal goal and accentuate the guitars natural ability to resonate.

5. Thin and comfortable neck profiles. My hands are fairly small and I get a bit choked up if a neck is too fat, too wide, too much too much.

6. Flat bridges. Hipshot, PRS trems, umm... other things too numerous to mention. But I can't stand bridges that have ridges (hey that rhymes!). They dig into the back of my hand whilst I'm trying to play... OR bridges that tower over and require that the bridge pickup be raised almost out of it's route! At least Carvin has the sensibility to recess their M Tune-O-Matic bridge.

7. 25" to 27" scale necks depending on what I would use the guitar for.

8. An attractive body shape. A lot of companies have gotten used to copying Gibson and Fender, which isn't a bad thing... it is quite hard to come up with a modern, appealing body shape that won't date quickly. Typically, the Fender, Gibson, PRS, and spin off on Super Strat guitars are typically what I find attractive. Nothing pointy or anything silly like that.


----------



## Svava (Jan 26, 2014)

Exotic Woods

Piezo

Trems without locking nuts

No weird electronics. No automatic tuners or whatever weird pickup rewiring crap freaking... whatever else... 

Acoustically resonant

Stainless steel frets

Unique looking headstock (not square or rectangular)


----------



## smfcbow (Jan 26, 2014)

Ibanez logo
No finish or super crazy colors
Ibanez logo
maple necks
Bolts on
Did I say ibanez logo?


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Jan 26, 2014)

Ebony Fret boards
Carved tops
Binding
Matching Headstocks
Natural/stained Finish
"made in japan"


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 26, 2014)

3-pc maple neck thru
Tone Pros tune-o-matic
Black Hardware (not cosmo black)
Deep carved maple caps
Solid glossy finishes


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 26, 2014)

SS Frets
Kahler
Neck-Thru
LP shapes
Explorer shapes


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 26, 2014)

Super Strat
Floyd Rose 
25.5 inch scale length 
Made in the USA or Japan 
Gotoh Tuners 
EMGs (Yep, EMGs) 
Satin Neck Finish


----------



## J7string (Jan 26, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Super Strat
> Floyd Rose
> 25.5 inch scale length
> Made in the USA or Japan
> ...



You should have just said ESP, Ibanez, and Schecter.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 26, 2014)

- Natural finish bodies with Black binding
- ^spalted maple especially 
- Matt Black finish with white binding
- All black hardware, all the time
- Reverse headstocks
- Hipshot bridge
- Japanese made
- Subtle contours and arch tops
- Passive pups
- Single volume knob far away from bridge pickup
- Subtle/ small or NO inlays.


----------



## Svava (Jan 26, 2014)

Sexy Inlays/fretboard wood


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Locking Trems
> Alder, poplar, or ash bodies
> Purple, green, or blue finishes
> Les Paul,* Telecaster, Strat,* and '67 V shapes
> ...


I see my tastes haven't changed much. 

EDIT: I've also grown to love 21 and 22 frets over 24 frets. Dat sweet, sweet neck pickup tone. 
Also love the .... out of pickguards.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 26, 2014)

Flamed maple binding.
Direct-mount pickups.
DiMarzios.
Darker-looking rosewood boards and smooth, not too wet-looking, ebony boards.
Quality black hardware made by Gotoh, Schaller, or Ibanez (for bridges).
Edge Pro and Lo-Pro bridges in black and cosmo black .
Maple boards.
MIJ-anything.
Locking tuners (Schaller).
Schaller and Original Floyd Rose tremolos. 
DiMarzio ClipLock straps - I just got over the colourful phase and really dig a nice black nylon ClipLock. 
Direct-mount pickups.
Direct-mount pickups.
Oh god I love direct-mount pickups.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 27, 2014)

Quilt tops
Classy looking Graphics
A Theme
Rosewood neck
Maple boards with figuring 

errr. yep


----------



## yingmin (Jan 27, 2014)

Innovation. Most of the guitars I've ever loved have been groundbreaking in some way or another, from the Strat/Tele/Les Paul trio in the early 50s that defined electric guitar design to this very day, to things like Parker and Steinberger, that dared to venture off the reservation in some really interesting ways.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 27, 2014)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Flamed maple binding.
> Direct-mount pickups.
> DiMarzios.
> Darker-looking rosewood boards and smooth, not too wet-looking, ebony boards.
> ...



I want that guitar! (sadly, it's a no go for USA, so I'll have to do an RG655)


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sigh......

For me, it's accessibility and quality. This is not an easy combo.

Nice fret work
Reasonable pups
Lack of flaws 
Tone that is expected from woods/quality/etc.

I can't justify a "mayones" for example, but I still appreciate a quality axe (like my strat, Carvin, and my remaining Ibby.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 27, 2014)

Direct mount pups
Reverse headstocks
H-H pup config.
Black hardware
Locking trems
Natural maple binding (is a BIG winner in my books)
CARBON FIBRE
Matte body finishes on figured wood
Simple controls (e.g. 1 knob, 1 switch)


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 27, 2014)

Ibanez and Jackson headstocks
White guitars
DiMarzio
Quality flamed maple tops
No inlays
Birdseye maple necks


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Jan 27, 2014)

Extended scale lengths
Hipshot/vintage fixed trem style bridges
Rosewood or Wenge necks
Pale Moon Ebony Fretboards, Maple fretboards.
H-S pickup configuration
Planet Waves auto-trim tuners
Binding that contrasts with the body color


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 27, 2014)

Single humbucker and volume knob layout
SATIN FINISH!!! (did I mention I love satin finishes?) 
Either baritone 6, 7, or 8-string, I've always been a low-tuning kinda guy
Reverse headstocks are awesome for the most part, but it's on a guitar-by-guitar basis
Black hardware for the most part, but again, it depends
Pickguards on super-Strat styles, especially RG's, as long as they're done right and go with the flow of the guitar


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 27, 2014)

For the looks the whole guitar needs to have a great concepts.
ether be in the great choice of woods that look great in combination with the finish or just the simplicity of some guitars.
The layout and routing contributes to that as well.


for the purpose of playing and sound my turn ons are:
- hardtail bridges
- NO middle pickup. it just gets in the way of my picking most of the times.
- ebony fretboards
- light guitars with a shape that is comfy
- H or H-S configs
- 3-way switch or just a push-push knob to switch the pickups. i rarely play around with all the possibilities of a 5-way or 3 pickups


----------



## Bear R. (Jan 27, 2014)

SATIN BLACK w/ WHITE EMG Pup's .Black Pearl binding..Black Chrome hardware.!!..ESP Formula FR..


----------



## Underworld (Jan 27, 2014)

- Sexy curves (Les Paul, Strat/superstrat, PRS)
- Comfy low profile bridge 
- Comfy, C-shaped neck (no shoulders, no flat spot in the middle)
- Classy finish, be it natural woods or nice colors over figured wood
- Locking tuners
- Passive pickups, idealy DiMarzios


EDIT : forgot something... dark fretboards and H-H configuration! Also, controls not in the way of the picking hand.


----------



## protest (Jan 27, 2014)

Underworld said:


> - Sexy curves (Les Paul, Strat/superstrat, PRS)
> - Comfy low profile bridge
> - Comfy, C-shaped neck (no shoulders, no flat spot in the middle)
> - Classy finish, be it natural woods or nice colors over figured wood
> ...



We can be friends.


For Me:

Thin but rounded necks, like B.C. Rich, EBMM.
Low Action
Comfy, low bridge
Covered pickups
Rosewood necks
Classy finishes, especially bursts over quilt/flamed woods
Binding, as long as it goes with the finish
Wood hardware on a PRS
Bird Inlays
Locking Tuners
Modernized classic shapes: Super Strat, Thinner LP's, Anderson Tele's
......




A Warlock with a Widow headstock


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 27, 2014)

- Superstrat.
- Quality floating bridge.
- Bright coloured finish.
- Sharkstooth or sharkfin inalys.
- Must have a neck pickup.
- Distinct lack of EMG pickups.

Yeah, that's pretty much it.

Rock on!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 27, 2014)

Reversed headstocks
Maple fretboards
Thin, flat necks
Floyd Rose or TOM (increasingly interested in non-recessed OFRs)
Direct mount PUPs
Matte finishes
Spalted > Flame > Quilted Maple tops
Jackson/ESP/Ibanez/Fender strat 6 inline, ESP cockstock, hockeystick, or Gibson/ESP Eclipse 3 + 3 headstocks
H-H configuration
I love a good burst


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thin and flat guitar necks that make playing difficult music easy/easier. Thank you Ibanez for doing what you do.


----------



## Xombie2000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Carved, stained flame maple tops
Neck through body
Passive humbuckers
Push push coil tap
Floyd Rose
Ebony fingerboard
ESP headstocks
Toggle selector switch


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 27, 2014)

Nothing like curly maple binding.


----------



## sage (Jan 27, 2014)

Transparent bursts over flamed or quilted maple (especially green). 
Natural finish on burls or birdseyes or quilted redwood.
Carved tops.
Ebony boards with no dots.
Pale moon ebony boards.
Neck-through or set-neck.
Hipshot bridges.
Hannes bridges.
3+3 offset head stocks.
4+2 head stocks. 

Or a Parker Fly.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine has always been: a bound ebony fretboard with mother of pearl sharkfin inlay.
But in recent years I have been really liking maple fretboards too


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 27, 2014)

-Body mounted pickups
-plain fret boards or just 1 inlay near 12 fret
-flat finishes
-(almost) anything red
-transparent white/whitewash finishes
-black hardware
-unique knobs, I hate basic speed or strat knobs
-covered pups, except for invaders
-Transparent black burst on quilted maple


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 27, 2014)

Purple finish (solid, metallic, flame, whatever. Purple.)
single bridge pickup
Esp inline headstocks
TOM bridges fawk
Bolt on necks
Maple fretboards
if old, i like it to look old and not like it's brand new
6 strings
semi hollowbody (thinline style)
Telecasters
Superstrats
Les Pauls
Emg's
Passive single coils (in case of a tele)


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine have changed dramatically over the past year.

-Gibson Les Paul Axcess w/stoptail
-Bare Knuckle Mules

The End


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 27, 2014)

Oil on sexy wood


----------



## lukeshallperish (Jan 28, 2014)

covered pups
matte/satin black hardware
black pick guard on dark colored bodies
blank fretboards (or a single, not obnoxious inlay on the 12th)
reverse ibby headstocks
4x3 7 string ibby headstock (is it seriously only on the iceman 7)
maple fretboards
no pickup rings
hipshot, gotoh, tight end bridges


----------



## 12enoB (Jan 28, 2014)

-Reverse Headstocks
-Pointy Headstocks (Jackson/Kramer style)
-Maple fretboards
-Quilted Maple with colors that contrast really well (orange and black )
-Sexy neck heels


----------



## liamh (Jan 28, 2014)

Finished maple caps with natural bodies
E.g:






The fretwork on Ibanez J-Customs:


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Jan 29, 2014)

bulletproof_funk wrote on 01-11-2013 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 
> reverse headstocks
> ...



A year later, not much has changed. I'm not crazy about H-H @ 22 frets anymore though, I really like having 24. I like maple tops more, quilt or flame, they look great and add something special to the sound. Neck-throughs as well, or any good sculpted neck joint for upper fret access. Body and neck bindings as well.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 29, 2014)

the only guitars i think of really nowdays are strandbergs for 6's and 8's and jp7s for 7's.

what draws me to the strandbgers (genius ergonomics) and headless 6s and 8s look sick. idk why i dont care for headless 7s tho. probably cause i have different playing styles on both 6s and 8s and the ergonomics match the style of the 8 and 6 playing. ive also looked at carvin hh2s cause i love headless guitars.

jp7s, its such a shredder guitar so thin neck, non locking trem, and the bevels and sick finishes.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Jan 29, 2014)

Orianthi


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 29, 2014)

EDIT: I was thinking this was the biggest guitar turn offs.


----------



## Meximelt (Jan 30, 2014)

-Fixed bridge (if it's a TOM a stop tailpiece is preferred over string through)
-3x3, 4x3 (4 has to be on top), or 4x4 headstock
-humbuckers 
-extended scale (greater than 25.5)


----------



## Fathand (Jan 30, 2014)

This week:
- 18V EMG's, 81(neck)/85(Bridge)
- Les Pauls & Dean Cadillacs, which equals:
--- TOM & Stoptails
--- 3+3 Headstocks
--- mahogany guitars


----------

